# Schwinn Jaguar...early 60's...just got it...



## HARPO (Nov 10, 2018)

I saw this on an Estate Sale listing, and since I sold the last Jaguar I had years ago, I figured it was time for another. This sale was being run by an outfit, so you know they did homework on most of the items. I even contacted them the day before to buy it, but I was told I had to wait until this morning. What the heck...I had nothing planned.

It was listed at $400, and since it was a Facebook Marketplace listing, he said there was a lot of interest. I figured he was right, because I hadn't seen one for sale in a long time, no matter the condition here on Long Island.
So after back and forth, I couldn't get him lower than $325. It needs a LOT of work, especially the 3-speed hub, and I have no idea if the horn even works. It's missing the headlight and rear "S" reflector lens, But I think I have one stashed away for such an occurrence. I even have the pieces for the Sturmey-Archer.

This is a project that will take quite a while, but hopefully will turn out nice in the end. Enjoy the "Before" photos...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 10, 2018)

Here are more photos...


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 10, 2018)

Awesome find! Don't find em' in blue very often! Should clean up nice!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 10, 2018)

Beautiful! I can’t wait to see her all cleaned up and cruising down the road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Nov 10, 2018)

Finding one of these in any kind of shape with all the original parts, even without the headlight, is rare and becoming even more so. Good find!


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 10, 2018)

With a little work you’re bike will clean up real nice. Great find I like the blue ones. Here’s mine before and after. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2018)

A diamond in the rough and a worthy project. From a few of the components, I'd say that's a 1961 model.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 10, 2018)

Great find!  Have fun bringing it back to life!


----------



## unregistered (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice! Complete and hopefully should clean up nicely. Radiant blue is gorgeous and gotta love that starburst headbadge. I second the 1961 comment, I had one like this a few years ago.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 10, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> With a little work you’re bike will clean up real nice. Great find I like the blue ones. Here’s mine before and after. View attachment 898713View attachment 898714
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




*Spectacular!* Hard to believe that it's the same bike. 

I just wish that the original screening was still on the chain guard on mine.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 10, 2018)

Here's the Jaguar I used to have...


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 10, 2018)

A worthy project.the blue jags are one of my favorite middleweights. I have a sweet 60 in blue.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 10, 2018)

I haven't worked up the courage yet to open the tank...


----------



## Sven (Nov 11, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> With a little work you’re bike will clean up real nice. Great find I like the blue ones. Here’s mine before and after. View attachment 898713View attachment 898714
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 Beautiful , Great job returning her back to her glory.


----------



## Sven (Nov 11, 2018)

*You still got a good deal for $325. At least 95% of the parts are there. Should clean up quite nicely.*
_*I don't know about you, but I hate it when the Estate Sales companies do their homework on items.*_


----------



## HARPO (Nov 11, 2018)

I was just going through some of my old photos, remembering I might have had another Jaguar...and I was right. It was in great shape, but missing all the good stuff when I got it. Racks, tank and headlight were missing but it had the 2-speed kickback.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 11, 2018)

Sven said:


> *You still got a good deal for $325. At least 95% of the parts are there. Should clean up quite nicely.*
> _*I don't know about you, but I hate it when the Estate Sales companies do their homework on items.*_




I agree. If it were just a Garage Sale, I probably could have gotten it for less than $100.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 13, 2018)

This is really going to be a project. I haven't put this much work into a bike in quite a while, but still, I'm having fun. The inside of the tank is pretty much what I had expected, yet the horn looks to be in really nice shape. At some point I'll test it, but to much else to do on it.

I got the 3-speed to be free and moving on the hub (Dated January of 1961), so that's a milestone. One of the spokes is broken and all the others are loose, so more fun.

BTW...the frame date is: K060907...in case any of you kind souls out there wants to give me a date on it, which I'm sure will come close to the Sturmey-Archer hub date.

So, it's all dismantled, so let the fun begin!!!




 and now let the games begin!


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Nov 13, 2018)

November 1960

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2018)

Can’t wait to see it done! Miss my 59.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 13, 2018)

My 60.yours is probably a 61 model due to the late 60 serial number.stem is 61 only.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 13, 2018)

skiptoofer22 said:


> November 1960
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk



Thank you!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 13, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> My 60.yours is probably a 61 model due to the late 60 serial number.stem is 61 only. View attachment 900993
> 
> View attachment 900994




Gorgeous!!! And yes, 1961 also because of the dated hub and the plastic head badge.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 14, 2018)

Now to begin...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm going through WD-40, 0000 steel wool pads and brass brushes like crazy, lol! Turning into quite a lot of work, even more than I had anticipated. Still, I'm looking forward to when I can assemble all the pieces and know I saved another one.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 17, 2018)

I always went after the balooners but these have charm.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2018)

Done...at least as far as I'll get with it while I own it. (_This bike really kicked my butt!_) 
Next owner will need to adjust the brakes...the 3-speed...and true the rear wheel. Oh, and as I figured, the horn doesn't work. Still, for a 57 year old bike it will become a decent looking rider.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2018)

And more photos. I just wish the paint had been taken care of better...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2018)

Even though it kicked your butt, it really looks 100X's better. Very presentable and the SS fenders kick a.


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2018)

This bike cleaned up nicely.Schwinn chrome is the best.


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks good. No fun when a bike kicks your butt! Happened to me with a 3 speed Raleigh. Never again!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 21, 2018)

vincev said:


> This bike cleaned up nicely.Schwinn chrome is the best.




Schwinn and Raleigh chrome. Nothing cleans up better!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> With a little work you’re bike will clean up real nice. Great find I like the blue ones. Here’s mine before and after. View attachment 898713View attachment 898714
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great job cleaning that up!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 22, 2018)

I hope to find it a good home. I've gotten more into road bikes as of late, so this will be passed onto someone I hope will appreciate it..._and my labor, lol!_


----------



## HARPO (Nov 26, 2018)

BTW...what would I use to make the "yellow" walls closer to white? Bleach? Clorox? They won't be ridden on, but it would show better if they were closer to white.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2018)

HARPO said:


> BTW...what would I use to make the "yellow" walls closer to white? Bleach? Clorox? They won't be ridden on, but it would show better if they were closer to white.




Comet and a stiff brush, or SOS pads. I've read that the new Wesley's is crap but never used it.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 28, 2018)

For now, resting comfortably with some "friends"...


----------

